# neutering / spaying



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Living in Madinaty and looking for any recommendations for vets.

I have some stray - rescued strays that need neutering and spaying.

Any advice would be helpful
Biffy


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Try asking at one of the animal rescue/sanctuary places. They may do if free or at a discount for strays. Try Esma or Brooke or just Google for more.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

EMRO in Katamaya gives a discount for street animals but so do most vets, just ask them how much for street dogs


----------

